# Backwards only



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

So I did a cut gut and modify on a the BACHMANN IRON KING HO Scale Electric 2-6-0 Mogul reo grande Steam loco. The one everyone tells me can’t be changed to DCC. I have it done but with one problem, it won’t go forward only backwards. The light and sound work in forward but it won’t go. I must be overlooking something in CVs or something, has anyone had this problem? How did you fix it? The train is a new one and it worked fine on DC. It goes in both directions with a 9V battery but not on the track?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you make sure that both the motor inputs are isolated from the frame and power inputs.
Any pictures of the install?


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks NIMT but I found the problem, I’m a bit colorblind lol, and got yellow and orange mixed up. I did take photos of the build but as of yet I don’t get how to post them. I'll try to figure out that process later. Again thank you for always being ready to help a fellow out.


----------

